# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  یه دیکشنریه قیمت بزارین

## REZADG

سلام 
من با وی بی یه دیکشنری نوشتم سادست  با امکانات زیر 
بیش از 52 میلیون لغت 
تنظیمات برای شفافیت و کدر بودن صفحه ی اصلی برنامه 
ظاهر شودن با کلید میانبر مخصوص 
پسوند مخصوص 
 تلفظ لغات 
ترجمه ی لغات 
قابلیت رفتن به سیستم تری یا همون کنار ساعت 
و...
هالا چند قیمت می دین و خریدارین یا نه

----------


## masoud.t123

با سلام
دوست عزیز راستش سورس چنین برنامه ای رو می شه تو سایت ها رایگان پیدا کرد.
البته ارزش کار شما بسیار است.به نظر بنده 20هزار ...

----------


## joker

52 *میلیون* لغت ؟
یعنی همه زبانهای زنده و غیر زنده دنیا را ساپورت میکنه :)

----------


## Sundown

توی یک دیکشنری مهمترین قسمت بانک هست که بانک شما اگر این طور باشه که گفتید خیلی قوی هست
نوشتن امکانات دیگه خیلی وقت نمیبره ( حداکثر 2 ساعت )
به نظر من همون 20 هزار تومان خوبه

----------


## abbaseftekhari

سلام 
به نظر من عالیه ، دوستان دارن زیادی بی انصافی می کنن به نظر من خیلی از این قیمت های که دوستان گفتن قیمت داره .

----------


## roya1234

سلام 
من می خواهم یک دیکشنری خیلی خیلی ساده بنویسیم .خیلی خلاصه باشد
می توانید کارهایی که باید انجام دهم را بفرمایید.

----------


## Sundown

> سلام 
> من می خواهم یک دیکشنری خیلی خیلی ساده بنویسیم .خیلی خلاصه باشد
> می توانید کارهایی که باید انجام دهم را بفرمایید.


باید یک بانک اطلاعاتی خوب که کلمات فارسی و انگلیسی در اون باشه پیدا کنید ( یا بسازید ) و بعد از توی یک برنامه با SQL توی اون بانک سرچ و نتیجه رو نمایش بدید بقیه امکانات هم راحته . مثل تلفظ کلمات که میتونید از text to speech خود ویندوز استفاده کنید
بانک رو هم می تونید از این استفاده کنید
http://www.iranvig.com/upload/progra...Behzad_Dic.rar

در ضمن اون قیمتی که من گفتم با توجه به دیکشنری های موجود بود
وقتی بابیلون و این همه دیکشنری کوچیک و بزرگ توی اسیستنت و لرد پیدا میشه کسی نمی آد بیشتر از این برای این جور کارها پول بده ( این نظر من هست )

----------


## anubis_ir

قيمت تك فروشي با توزيع وسيع متفاوت است.

----------


## مهران موسوی

من پيشنهاد ميكنم اگه بانكش كاملتر از ديكشنري هاي موجود هست با مثلا شركت ديكشنري نارسيس تماس بگير و بهشون پيشنهاد فروش بانكش رو بده .

----------


## FiACKER

دوستان ايشون اشتباه مي كنن ! 52 ميليون لغت نيست ! 52 هزار لغت هست !
52 ميليون لغت يعني دوبرابره كله لغاته دنيا !
 انگليسي 50 هزار تا لغت داره ! بيشترين لغتي كه من تا حالا ديدم تويه ديكشنريه hfarsi تويه بابيلون بود !
تعدادشون هم 250 هزار لغت بود كه وقتي به يه استاده حرفه اي زبان گفتم ، گفت برو بابامسخره كردي ! 50 هزار تا بيشتر نداريم اونوقت مي گي 250 هزار تا داره اين ديك !!!!!

دوسته عزيز كار شما براي شما و من ارزش داره البته از نظره برنامه نويسي ! ولي از ديده يه كاربر usinger (استفاده كننده :بامزه: ) فقط كارايي مهمه !

اينطور كه من متوجه شدم برنامه ي معمولي هستش كه داراي جلوه هايه معمولي اي هم هست !
من از ديده يه كاربره استفاده كننده كه هيچي هم از برنامه نويسي حاليم نمي شه ، قيمته برنامه شما رو بدونه پك و بسته بندي 5 هزار تومان ، قيمت گذاري مي كنم ! اگه امكاناته منحصر به فرد و قابله توجهي مثله ocr رو يا حتي پايينتر از اون رو در برنامه تون بزاريد قيمته برنامه تون بدونه پك و بسته بندي به قيمتي حدوده 20 تا 30 هزارتومان مي رسه !

اين نظره شخصيه من هست و با توجه به محيطه اطرافم و شناختي كه از مردمه كشورمون دارم گفتم.

با تشكر از زحمتي كه براي اين برنامه كشيديد ايشاالله هميشه موفق باشيد.

----------


## REZADG

بیبینید دوست من من درست گفتم فقط اینجا شو نگفتم که این دیکشنری قابلیت ترجمه ی جمله به صورت کامل رو داراست به خاطر همون بانکش این همه هجیمه در واقع در بانکش ترکیب چند کلمه ای نیز وجود داره هالا بگو دروغ میگی

----------


## Sundown

> بیبینید دوست من من درست گفتم فقط اینجا شو نگفتم که این دیکشنری قابلیت ترجمه ی جمله به صورت کامل رو داراست به خاطر همون بانکش این همه هجیمه در واقع در بانکش ترکیب چند کلمه ای نیز وجود داره هالا بگو دروغ میگی


پس حالا معلوم شد که چرا این قدر بانکت حجیمه
یک سری لغت تعریف کردی و بعد گفتی خوب حالا که لغت میشناسه پس خوبه جمله هم ترجمه کنه. بعد اومدید یک سری جمله هم بهش دادید که بتونه ترجمه کنه
دوست عزیز کلمات رو توی بانک قرار دادن کار خوبی هست اما تعریف جمله توی بانک اصلا عاقلانه و منطقی نیست. برای ترجمه جمله از تکنیک های بسیار پیشرفته ای استفاده میشه و در واقع با همون کلمات ( و البته الگوریتم های پیچیده ) جمله رو هم ترجمه میکنن. البته این الگوریتم ها بسیار پیچیده هستند و برای این کار شما باید با تکنیک های هوش مصنوعی آشنا باشید
کار شما مثل این هست که برای تلفظ لغات دونه دونه ی کلمات رو تلفظشون رو ضبط کنیم و بعد بزاریم توی بانک !!! اون وقت حجم بانک میشه 50 گیگ .   به نظرتون منطقیه ؟!؟!
اما در کل کارتون با ارزش هست ولی به نظر من اگر بانکش رو خودتون درست نکردید ( از جایی گیر آوردید یا دانلود کردید ) برنامه را هم به صورت رایگان و OpenSource عرضه کنید . این طور برنامه تون لیسانس GPL میگیره !! این کاری هست که اگر من جای شما بودم انجام میدادم

موفق باشید

----------


## FiACKER

كاره جالبي نيست ! و سرعت رو بسيار پايين مي ياره !
تازه اگه خيلي جمله توش گذاشته باشي بازم 50 ميليون نمي شه !
مي دونين 50 ميليون يعني چي !؟
يعني 10 نفر در طول 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 ماه يا حتي خيلي بيشتر رويه اين ديكشنري كار كردن !! و همينجور كلمه و جمله بهش دادن !

اخه من قبلا اين كار رو انجام دادم ! تازه از جايي كپي مي كردم و در هر دقيقه 10 - 20 تا كلمه به ديكشنريم اضافه مي كردم! ولي در صوله 1 - 2 هفته فقط 5 هزارتا وارد كردم !
مي گم كه سرعت كپي برداريم خيلي بالا بود !

حالا تصورشو بكنيد كه اول جمله رو بتايپي ! بعد بترجمي ! بعد هم در بانك وارد كنيد !
با عقل جور در نمي ياد !

دوسته عزيز من نمي گم شما دروغ مي گي ! مي گم شايد يه صفر بيشتر خوندي. به هر حال يه نگاهي به بانكت بنداز ! *ايا بانكتون access هست !؟*

----------


## joker

> بیبینید دوست من من درست گفتم فقط اینجا شو نگفتم که این دیکشنری قابلیت ترجمه ی جمله به صورت کامل رو داراست به خاطر همون بانکش این همه هجیمه در واقع در بانکش ترکیب چند کلمه ای نیز وجود داره هالا بگو دروغ میگی


عجبیه این امکان به این خفنی را نگفتی :) علت خاصی داره آدم بزنه تو سر مالش ؟

به این میگن مترجم متن که فکر کنم نمونه قبلی ایرانیش (مترجم پدیده )
قیمتی حدود 800هزارتومن داشت

مورد توجه دوستان ، ترجمه متن نیازی نیست متون از پیش تعریف شده باشند ... به ازاء هر لغت فعل - اسم - صفت اون لغت هم معنی میشه و با توجه به جمله بندی انگلیسی موقع ترجمه فارسی جایگزین میشه .

شاید منظورتون لغات تخصصی رشته ها هم باشه ؟  :متفکر: 

برای هر لغت هم یک فعل اسم صفت هم که به صورت متوسط در نظر بگیریم باز هم 52میلیون عدد زیادیه.

پیوست : مترجم 64هزارلغتی خودم به صورت رایگان ( یک صفحه متن را براتون ترجمه میکنه ، البته لغت به لغت با رعایت نگارش دستور زبانی.
http://www.alt.ir

----------


## __ziXet__

دوستان هر کسی دیتابیس دیکشنری خواست بگه!
من میتونم تمامی glossaryهای babylon رو برای شما تبدیل کنم. حتی با عکس!

موفق باشید

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

براي اطلاع از نحوه ترجمه جملات به تاپيك زير مراجعه كنيد:
الگوریتم پایه ترجمه از زبان فارسی به انگلیسی

----------


## Sundown

> دوستان هر کسی دیتابیس دیکشنری خواست بگه!
> من میتونم تمامی glossaryهای babylon رو برای شما تبدیل کنم. حتی با عکس!


خدا خیرت بده
اگر میتونی به ما هم یاد بده الان 2 ماه هست که لازمش دارم
ممنون

----------


## golbafan

سلام دوست عزیز فکر نان کن که خربزه آب است
راستی کل کلمات فارسی و انگلیسی جمعا به یک میلیون نمیرسه. شاید منظورتون 52000 بوده؟؟؟
در ضمن میشه بگین چه نوع دیتابیسی رو با vb کار کردین که این تعداد نجومی داده هارو سرچ میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## FiACKER

اگه 60 تا بانک اوراکل رو بزاری جفت هم شاید بشه اینکارو کرد !
توصیه می شه به کلاس ریاضی برید.

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز فکر کنم بانک لغات رو دیگه الآن هر جایی بشه پیدا کردید مخصوصاً با این پروژه های متن باز که دیگه فراوان شده ...

----------


## hozouri

> سلام 
> من با وی بی یه دیکشنری نوشتم سادست  با امکانات زیر 
> بیش از 52 میلیون لغت 
> تنظیمات برای شفافیت و کدر بودن صفحه ی اصلی برنامه 
> ظاهر شودن با کلید میانبر مخصوص 
> پسوند مخصوص 
>  تلفظ لغات 
> ترجمه ی لغات 
> قابلیت رفتن به سیستم تری یا همون کنار ساعت 
> ...


دوست عزیز میشه بگید این 52000000 لغت از کجا اومدند ....

من یه محاسبه سر انگشتی کردم که اگر هر لغت 5 ثانیه تایپ کردنش طول بکشه یعنی :

260000000 ثانیه یا
72222 ساعت یا
3009 روز یا
100 ماه یا
8 سال زمان می بره که یه نفر بتونه اینا رو تایپ کنه.

حالا ما میام می گیریم 100 نفر با شما همکاری داشند یعنی
24 ماه یا
2 سال زمان میبره که این اطلاعات وارد بشن.

البته این مورد رو برای این گفتم که کاربر 24 ساعته واژه ها رو تایپ کنه .

----------


## saeedr22

به نظر بنده به دو دلیل  20 هزار.چون اولاً اینو میتونین به صورت انبوه بفروشین و دلیل دوم رو هم دوستمون تو پاسخ قبلی گفتن.

----------


## hozouri

من یه دیکشنری از همین سایت پیدا کردم :

https://barnamenevis.org/attach...9&d=1223276245

به گفته خود نویسنده بانک رو هم از این سایت برداشتن ...
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=64210&page=16

دیگه فکر کنم سکوت بهترین گزینه باشه ....

----------


## mmssoft

من فکر میکنم اگه واقعا 52 میلیون لغت داشته باشه که باور کردنی نیست حداقل 110 هزار تومان خوبه براش.

ولی من هر چی به خودم تلقین میکنم نمیتونم باور کنم *52* *میلیون* لغت رو بتونه ترجه کنه!!! Babylon با این معروفیتش فوق فوقش *100 هزار* تا لغت ترجمه میکنه!!

----------


## baradar

به نظر من بهتره اون رو به یک مغازه نرم افزار فروشی بدین تا براتون بفروشه

----------

